# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  No Hard Disk Icon in my computer

## Nadia

Hi all
I have a probleme with my laptop, when I open My Computer (in french poste de travail) I dont found Hard Disk Icon of C: and D: ??? 

Can you help me to resolv this problem please ???
When I check Kaspersky i have found a message svcsys.exe but it's deleted by antivirus

Please Help me

Thank in advance

----------


## drongo

You can try  execute this script in avz: ( how-to-> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9207 )


```
begin
 ExecuteRepair(1);
 ExecuteRepair(5);
 ExecuteRepair(6);
 ExecuteRepair(8);
 ExecuteRepair(16);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

I think, this 
 is probably from malware infection, you should try follow our rules.-> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

